# Can you use formica for blanks?



## Thot (May 24, 2013)

Quick newbie question:
Can you use formica for blanks, much like you would use corian?

Any warning, advice?


Thanks


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 24, 2013)

Yes, it makes for a fine pen. Using a carbide tool will make the task easier. Use respirator(dust mask) to keep from inhaling dust. Show it off when you turn one.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 24, 2013)

Isn't Formica a thin laminate over a paper/wood substrate?  Wouldn't you end up seeing mostly substrate in a turned pen?

Ed


----------



## its_virgil (May 24, 2013)

I think Thot is referring to the Formica brand of acrylic solid surface counter top material such as corian. There are several brands of acrylic solid surface products. I have used several of them and they have all worked fine. I have stayed away from the granite and other stone composite solid surface products. Usually two 1/2 inch thick pieces need to be glued together for larger pens. A slimline can be made from a 1/2" piece if it is one of the thin slimlines. The "UP" surfaces should be the mating surfaces when gluing especially if there is a pattern of any kind.
Do a good turn daily!
Don

quote=parklandturner;1541533]Isn't Formica a thin laminate over a paper/wood substrate? Wouldn't you end up seeing mostly substrate in a turned pen?

Ed[/quote]


----------

